# Tax preparation starting @ 49aud!



## akhl accounting (Aug 24, 2013)

We are a highly experienced, talented and professional accountant practice. We will MAGNIFY YOUR TAX RETURN! Wherever you are, just give us a call or email, we’ll do the rest for you!• Individual Tax Returns • Company, Partnership and Trust Tax returns. • Business activity/Installment Activity statements. • Multiple / Late Years Tax Returns. We also provide professional accounting services including: • Bookkeeping • Financial statements preparation • Setting up a Trust, Company or Self Managed Super Fund Through our group companies, we also provide other services but NOT limited to:• Financial Planning – Personal Insurance, Super Consolidation, Wealth Creation • Debt Management – Debt Consolidation and Debt Negotiations • Mortgages – Residential and Commercial loans, Personal and Car loans, Equipment Finance Prices start from $49 for basic returns for low income earners. To book an appointment or for further information, please call 1300506080


----------

